# Notice of Intention to Proceed



## Eurox (4 Oct 2011)

I received a “Notice of Intention to Proceed” from a firm of solicitors regarding a debt. 
I was wondering do I have to do anything yet or do I wait for more paperwork from the solicitors regarding a date for court?    
I am unable to pay this debt as it occurred when I had my own business and I signed a personal guarantee.

Thank you.


----------



## demoivre (4 Oct 2011)

There might be some relevant information for you in this thread..


----------

